
Leveraging bigdata requires different DA skills than traditional environments - yanivleven
http://blog.panoply.io/big-data-architect-role
======
HackerSam
I have been a data engineer for over a decade, and when I read articles like
this I always wonder how do you differentiate between a big data environment
and a traditional one? I mean aside from cloud adoption in the past decade I
dont see my self needing any different "skill sets" than I did 10 years ago!

~~~
Hackthepack
I disagree. The main changes I feel are the ones caused by the business
requirements. Where I see the most changes in the past couple of years are the
requirements from our marketing team, their data is a freaking mess!

~~~
cmetech
I would say that change in general is always triggered by the 'business' so
this is a common is knowledge. If a business decides to change how they do
business, then the requirements change as well as what is needed. This would
include what skills are needed to do the work.

------
JKPI
Good article on Hadoop:

[http://www.dataversity.net/hadoop-advantageous-choice-
enterp...](http://www.dataversity.net/hadoop-advantageous-choice-enterprise-
information-management/)

